# DISCRIMINATION!!!



## Misst06 (Nov 15, 2001)

i just found out that the guy i really like, his name is ryan...who was supposedly going to ask me out today but i was home sick with my stupid IBS has decided that he just "doesn't like me anymore" and doesn't wanna go out with someone whos sick all the time! this is soooo unfair- i've liked him forever and ever and now because of one fricking day i'm sick he just decides i'm not worth it! in my head i know that if thats how he feels then hes not worth it blah blah blah but i can't remember the last time i've been so disappointed and down on myself. this is too much for a teenager to handle! i'm thinking about maybe going back to a counselour again for awhile, i just feel like i need to vent all of my frustrations!!! i can only put so much on you peole! but anyways thanx for listening! Claire


----------



## Tamgirl21 (Sep 2, 2001)

Aww Claire, I feel bad...don't take it out on yourself!! How old is this guy, he sounds really immature...you are young, there will be alot of guys in you life and trust me they will like you, IBS and all..


----------



## kyestar (Nov 26, 2001)

Hi Claire, you must be soooo disappointed







. But, like you say, he's not worth it. It's probably hard to think of it like this when you've liked him for so long, but just remember: you're better than that!! You don't need someone who doesn't respect you. Trust me, you'll find someone who'll look after you and worry about you when you're sick, not someone who'll stop liking you for it. Don't settle for second best!!And you don't need to worry about putting all your troubles on us... that's what we're here for!! Seeing a counsellor might be a good idea though, because then you can talk to someone at the time when you need to, rather than waiting for someone to read your post. Just don't think that you can't talk to us, 'cos I'm pretty sure we all like talking to you!!! Keep your chin up chickee...







Kye


----------



## Serendipity (Oct 14, 2001)

Good thing you found out how much of a dink he was NOW - instead of wasting a relationship on him.


----------

